# new project, pushmowers



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

picked these up today, got one running, cant seem to figure out the other 2.


These are the 2 that i havnt gotten to run yet, also got that wheelbarrow for free









This is the only one that I got running and out front for sale!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Sounds like good day so far..1 for 1.


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

Yep. They are all out front for sale. The 2 broken ones are as Is. There is one that runs. And the craftsman frame with transom. I have someone coming for the frame and transom today. Tossed it for 20$


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I picked up a nice Snapper self propelled with a comercial cast iron bored Briggs in really nice shape for free..............From my dad. The clencher? Hard starting. Have to remove the air cleaner every single time and add fuel manual like. PITA! But did I mention it was free?


----------



## JoeKP (Feb 23, 2012)

i am getting a free yard machine rider this weekend, my uncle had it, it was my grandfathers, my uncle was complaining that it smokes too much. possibly because my grandfather put a custom exhaust on it :duh: Gonna try to rebuild it to have another around the yard, Id never be able to get rid of it, and I wont get rid of my craftsman, so looks like im stuck with 2 riders now...


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

I got a bunch of free pushmowers once- i set em all out for free- i didnt have time to mess with them. Stuck with 2 riders? My wife wishes id sell my 28 tractors out in the sheds in the back yard......wont happen anytime soon...


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

dangeroustoys56 said:


> I got a bunch of free pushmowers once- i set em all out for free- i didnt have time to mess with them. Stuck with 2 riders? My wife wishes id sell my 28 tractors out in the sheds in the back yard......wont happen anytime soon...


DT? Are you a friggin mower addict?:lmao: I'm a heaper myself, but not in the mower department.


----------

